# Edging Beds......how to



## jpos34 (Aug 31, 2019)

How do you guys edge your beds? i usually rake my mulch back a few inches, and take my stick edger and edge then rake mulch back. There has to be a quicker and easier way to do this without throwing mulch everywhere. Any tips or tricks would be great. Posted a few pics to show what I'm dealing with.


----------



## Buster (Apr 3, 2020)

My method... stone or metal edging, and I'm slowly getting rid of mulch and putting in stone.


----------



## Russ010 (Oct 11, 2018)

I ended up using this rubber edging from Home Depot. I really wanted to used the composite banding, but I couldn't find it


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

I would avoid any edging material, especially if you real mow. If you dig down a few inches where the bed meets the grass, so that the top of the bed is is a couple inches lower than the grass, you don't need to trim against any barrier and you don't have to take back any mulch. The mower can cut all the way to the the edge by over hanging a little bit. Like this

Not my yard, I put down stone for a barrier and hate it, will be doing mine like this as soon as I find the time. You just have to redefine the edge with a shovel periodically.


----------



## Jwsjr (May 16, 2018)

Stihl kombi - bed redefiner . Absolutely amazing and really easy.


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

I cut live edges like in bp2878's photo. It has a nice clean look, in my opinion. Originally, my mulch was higher than my grass. I did have to dig out a bit. I used a square-point transfer shovel to cut the edge initially. Silver Cymbal on YouTube has a good video on it. You can maintain it weekly with whatever you use to edge.


----------



## ddrriizz (May 20, 2019)

I can't keep my Bermuda from taking over my flower beds. No matter what I do I always lose.


----------



## lambert (Sep 12, 2018)

I use pine straw which doesn't get thrown out of the beds with my stick edger. I also dye the pine straw so that it pops like the dyed mulches.


----------



## Mister Bill (Apr 12, 2019)

bp2878 said:


> I would avoid any edging material, especially if you real mow. If you dig down a few inches where the bed meets the grass, so that the top of the bed is is a couple inches lower than the grass, you don't need to trim against any barrier and you don't have to take back any mulch. The mower can cut all the way to the the edge by over hanging a little bit. Like this
> 
> Not my yard, I put down stone for a barrier and hate it, will be doing mine like this as soon as I find the time. You just have to redefine the edge with a shovel periodically.


This X 2. :thumbup:


----------



## Mister Bill (Apr 12, 2019)

ddrriizz said:


> I can't keep my Bermuda from taking over my flower beds. No matter what I do I always lose.


Then you ain't doing it right.


----------



## Mister Bill (Apr 12, 2019)

Jwsjr said:


> Stihl kombi - bed redefiner . Absolutely amazing and really easy.


Yep.


----------



## falconsfan (Mar 25, 2019)

lambert said:


> I use pine straw which doesn't get thrown out of the beds with my stick edger. I also dye the pine straw so that it pops like the dyed mulches.


Please tell us what you are using for dye and how do you apply? Thanks.


----------



## lambert (Sep 12, 2018)

falconsfan said:


> lambert said:
> 
> 
> > I use pine straw which doesn't get thrown out of the beds with my stick edger. I also dye the pine straw so that it pops like the dyed mulches.
> ...


https://www.amazon.com/Feet-Georgia-Straw-Color-Concentrate/dp/B0035AVY4I/ref=pd_sim_86_2/132-7752753-5688551?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B0035AVY4I&pd_rd_r=df8bab60-186f-4321-8eb2-57d35945570a&pd_rd_w=RvlHv&pd_rd_wg=aZXRV&pf_rd_p=3c412f72-0ba4-4e48-ac1a-8867997981bd&pf_rd_r=R6GCY0P565C3J1672HYM&psc=1&refRID=R6GCY0P565C3J1672HYM

I apply with a 2 gallon sprayer with a fan tip nozzle


----------



## Mister Bill (Apr 12, 2019)

lambert said:


> falconsfan said:
> 
> 
> > lambert said:
> ...


That is one way of doing it. I use the long needle that is naturally red like this.


----------



## lambert (Sep 12, 2018)

Mister Bill said:


> lambert said:
> 
> 
> > falconsfan said:
> ...


I've used that too, but the spray dye/paint actually protects the straw too and makes it last a lot longer. It will hold color all season.


----------



## Mister Bill (Apr 12, 2019)

lambert said:


> Mister Bill said:
> 
> 
> > lambert said:
> ...


Is the dye a "fake" red look for lack of a better word, like red shredded mulch, and how are you keeping it off the plants when you apply it?

I put the long needle on quite heavy and then roll and tuck the edge to give it that hump at the outer perimeter. It looks picture book good for 3-4 months, and then as you say, it starts losing a bit of its luster. I do a heavy application in the spring and then a top off later in the summer. I find the long needle will outlast short needle 2-1. When you say all season, are you meaning just the summer or all year?


----------



## lambert (Sep 12, 2018)

Mister Bill said:


> lambert said:
> 
> 
> > Mister Bill said:
> ...


I like the way it looks and so do others who see it. I change out pine straw twice a year. If you are happy with your current system, stick with it though.


----------



## Mister Bill (Apr 12, 2019)

lambert said:


> Mister Bill said:
> 
> 
> > lambert said:
> ...


Always good to hear how others are doing it. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

bp2878 said:


> I would avoid any edging material, especially if you real mow. If you dig down a few inches where the bed meets the grass, so that the top of the bed is is a couple inches lower than the grass, you don't need to trim against any barrier and you don't have to take back any mulch. The mower can cut all the way to the the edge by over hanging a little bit. Like this
> 
> Not my yard, I put down stone for a barrier and hate it, will be doing mine like this as soon as I find the time. You just have to redefine the edge with a shovel periodically.


This is exactly what I do. I trim with a string trimmer about every 2 weeks or so to keep the Bermuda at bay.

Best spade I have ever owned. Cut through my hard clay like butter.

http://www.kingofspadesonline.com/product_info.php?cPath=2928_2525&products_id=230248


----------

